# Best cleaner before a sealant?



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Hi

I'm going to be giving my silver Astra a detail some time soon and will be removing the protection currently on the paint.

I'm after a cleaner to cleanse the paint before the LSP sealant. I'll be using EZ Creme Acrylic Glaze followed by Jetseal 109.

Any suggestions ?

Thanks

Sean


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I haven't tried any cleaners except SRP but so far I've seen good results from LP and LPL from the others so it should be a safe bet. :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Is the EZ creme an AIO? If it is that should be good on it's own after claying.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

From what I have read it's a product that enhances the shine and finish on the paint. Not sure if that means it is a cleaner?


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

It is not a cleaner. You can try prima amigo, dodo lite prime or lusso revitalizing cream as a cleaner.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

If you look on the Chemical Guys web site:



> EZ creme creates a situation that allows the strong ionic polymer to adhere to the surface of the acrylic or urethane top coat , delivering unparalled shine and protection.Acrylic Shine allows for maximum repellency of dirt and reduces the static charge on the vehicle surface and wheels.*This product is a fast acting paint restorer with a super light cleaner to remove light marks and ultra fine scratches*.It leaves a durable extreme high gloss finish and is an excellent glazing creme for dark and light coloured cars.


Wash - Clay- Glaze - Jetseal, should do the job:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

General rule before sealants is avoid anything with oils. So both the lime primes should be out really. Best bet is to go with an acrylic base, the ez creame is very good before sealants.


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

If you are going with CG EZ Creme and jetseal 109, then you could try CG Vertua Bond 408 -

Vertu-Bond 408 lightly cleanses dead, dull, oxidized paint and light minor oxidization, moderate surface scratches, accumulated road film, tar and calcium/acid rain deposits.

Keeps in all in the CG family so no worries about compatibility.

That said, I've used CG Glossworkz Glaze and Jetseal over SRP with no problems.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

EZ creme is not a cleaner.... Virtua bond is CG's cleaner, which is a pain to use. 

I really like poli-seal, prima amigo, and klasse AIO for cleaners before sealants. You guys get the carlack68 NSC over there instead of the klasse. SRP is another one too, but I don't like it as much as these other three.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Serious performance paint clenser. Awesome stuff!:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

My votes for Werkstst acrylic prime or prime strong, not only does it clean well but lays down an initial base layer of sealant. 

It is best topped with acrylic jett but suppose another sealant would work


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I know of one you guys may have forgotten


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I know of one you guys may have forgotten


yeah, duragloss 101! Thanks for reminding me! :lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

888-Dave said:


> My votes for Werkstst acrylic prime or prime strong, not only does it clean well but lays down an initial base layer of sealant.
> 
> It is best topped with acrylic jett but suppose another sealant would work


I'll second Prime, great stuff :thumb:



type[r]+ said:


> yeah, duragloss 101! Thanks for reminding me! :lol:


:lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> EZ creme is not a cleaner.... Virtua bond is CG's cleaner, which is a pain to use.
> 
> I really like poli-seal, prima amigo, and klasse AIO for cleaners before sealants. You guys get the carlack68 NSC over there instead of the klasse. SRP is another one too, but I don't like it as much as these other three.


performance motorcare sell klasse, nearly brought some instead of blackhole, anyone got an idea which is better?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> EZ creme is not a cleaner.... Virtua bond is CG's cleaner, which is a pain to use.
> 
> I really like poli-seal, prima amigo, and klasse AIO for cleaners before sealants. You guys get the carlack68 NSC over there instead of the klasse. SRP is another one too, but I don't like it as much as these other three.


According to CG customer service (which I contacted) and their website EZCG is a light cleaner.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

msb said:


> performance motorcare sell klasse, nearly brought some instead of blackhole, anyone got an idea which is better?


klasse is an AIO, and black hole is a glaze as you know. I like klasse a heap better than say SRP. Blackhole is a very nice glaze, hard to beat for under a sealant. I'm going to try the newer carlack68 NSC next...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Black Widow said:


> According to CG customer service (which I contacted) and their website EZCG is a light cleaner.


try it yourself. It doesn't clean ****!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

If your polishing the car just give an IPA wipedown, you do not really need a paint cleaner, marketing hype in my opinion.

If you do want to use one avoid anything with oils or silicone in it, your sealant will not adhere proply.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> If your polishing the car just give an IPA wipedown, you do not really need a paint cleaner, marketing hype in my opinion.
> 
> If you do want to use one avoid anything with oils or silicone in it, your sealant will not adhere proply.


You've made a few posts recently that made little sense. Have you seen the dirt that is pulled from paint after polishing using something like Prime?

Even something like Prime or Zaio will give a great base for a sealant or a wax and imo make the LSP last longer in some cases.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

gally said:


> You've made a few posts recently that made little sense. Have you seen the dirt that is pulled from paint after polishing using something like Prime?
> 
> Even something like Prime or Zaio will give a great base for a sealant or a wax and imo make the LSP last longer in some cases.


Well thank you very much.

There should be no dirt at all after polishing, if there is still dirt then you have done something seriously wrong.

Zaino stuff is ok for sealants but Prime products are far to oily for a poly based product to adhere properly.

But hell, I have only been doing this over 7 years so infuture I will keep my gob shut, offer no advice and watch telly instead.

Think that is me helping members over with.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are not machine polishing then there’s the CarLack 68 - Nano Systematic Care (Werkstat Prime) pulls more dirt out of the paint then most out there leaves a good base as well 

Also have Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish finally got to use this last week very nice easy on and easy of left nice smooth finish.

The serious performance one has some good words said about it but never tried that one myself.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You made a statement that has been proven to be wrong unless you are claiming that Polished Bliss have no idea what they are doing.

Look I didn't mean to have a go but I've seen a few posts of yours recently and they look like your frustrated by new enthusiasts. Hopefully that's not the case but if it is then maybe not posting advice at all if better than posting something that can be opinion driven.

Again I apologise if I was rude.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> If your polishing the car just give an IPA wipedown, you do not really need a paint cleaner, marketing hype in my opinion.


I totally agree with you, when I'm taking the time to actually polish the paint.

I will however, use a cleaner glaze / AIO for when I just want to strip and reapply wax or sealant without the need for a polish.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> I totally agree with you, when I'm taking the time to actually polish the paint.
> 
> I will however, use a cleaner glaze / AIO for when I just want to strip and reapply wax or sealant without the need for a polish.


Type-r wasn't it you I was discussing with the other week about cleansing twice? Before and after polishing? I thought you made a good point.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gally said:


> Type-r wasn't it you I was discussing with the other week about cleansing twice? Before and after polishing? I thought you made a good point.


yep, that was me. I think we were talking about using a paint cleanser before polishing then, to start with a nice clean surface. I think I said something about panelwipe or IPA?

I use paint cleaner before polishing on other peoples cars, or on mine when I am not happy with the final look and want to start over.

If your going to take the time to polish it, you might as well start with a clean surface! Pig tails scare the crap out of me lol!


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

What's the best way to use the Carlack stuff then?


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I prefer Carlack68 NSC too. 
Get yourself a MF applicator pad and work the product well to the paint. Allow it to cure for little while and wipe off with MF. Few little blobs is enough for one panel.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/carlack-68-nano-systematic-care-300ml-/prod_380.html

Is this the one you guys are on about? Can you still apply cg creme acrylic glaze over the top or wouldn't you need to?


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

That's the one. It don't need anything but LSP on top. NSC leaves a little layer of sealant to the paint, so it's perfect base for any wax or sealant:thumb:


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

You can also use it with a DA on a finishing pad with great results.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

If your not looking to go down the IPA route then Zaino AIO or Raceglaze Paint Cleanser would be my recommendations.:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

gally said:


> You've made a few posts recently that made little sense. Have you seen the dirt that is pulled from paint after polishing using something like Prime?
> 
> Even something like Prime or Zaio will give a great base for a sealant or a wax and imo make the LSP last longer in some cases.


Gally, having just read this post earlier today, i am not sure what you mean by saying that Mirror Finish did not make sense with his comment about IPA wipedown?

As far as i know, If you machine polish, and this would be after claying, washing etc....then the polishing would remove a minute layer of clear coat, and with it any oxidisation, staining, swirls, scratches etc, leaving a clean finish, surely there would be no need for paint cleaning after this?

Mirror finish states that he would use an IPA wipedown after polishing, judging by write ups i have seen from the professionals on here, that is the correct thing to do as it removes any oils that may be left after the polishing stage, and therefore leave a sterile base for the Wax/Sealant to adhere to.

Paint Cleaners would be used when you want to clean the Paint without having to resort to removing any of the clear coat by using abrasive polishes.

If i am wrong in this assesment please correct me on this as Paint cleaners are an item i have been looking at closely so as to avoid using abrasive polishes in any way apart from the once a year with the DA.

Kev


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah kev, mirror finish is talking about using ipa wipedown before you polish your car, not paint cleaner. If I was polishing cars for a living, ipa is all that is needed, time is money.....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> If your polishing the car just give an IPA wipedown, you do not really need a paint cleaner, marketing hype in my opinion.
> 
> If you do want to use one avoid anything with oils or silicone in it, your sealant will not adhere proply.


Marketing hype?

Prime is also acrylic and is recommended to be used under sealants as is Zaio.

I don't see why either of these products would cleanse the paint and give a good solid base for sealants or waxes.


spursfan said:


> Gally, having just read this post earlier today, i am not sure what you mean by saying that Mirror Finish did not make sense with his comment about IPA wipedown?
> 
> As far as i know, If you machine polish, and this would be after claying, washing etc....then the polishing would remove a minute layer of clear coat, and with it any oxidisation, staining, swirls, scratches etc, leaving a clean finish, surely there would be no need for paint cleaning after this?
> 
> ...


I do see your point mate, especially about removing clearcoat but i've seen pictures of Prime turning a white MF grey after polishing the car.

Although MirrorFinish put this down to poor technique/user error i'm not entirely sure that's right. I would think something like Prime Strong or another dedicated cleaner would cleanse/clean the paint deeper than IPA.

Let me put that another way, IPA would remove the oils/fillers from the paint surface, leaving it squeeky clean. Forget about the prime leaving something behind just think of it on it's cleansing/cleaning abilities.

Prime would do the same but with the prime you would be dragging out anything that was left, IPA is more a wipe down so although you're cleaning the paint I don't think you're cleaning it to the same degree as you would be by correctly using something like prime which is almost worked into the paint compared to just being wiped over.



type[r]+ said:


> Yeah kev, mirror finish is talking about using ipa wipedown before you polish your car, not paint cleaner. If I was polishing cars for a living, ipa is all that is needed, time is money.....


I totally agree from a pro's pov that's perfect but how many enthusiasts have a week to 100% correct their car?

If anything i'd say for the best squeeky clean base you would use prime after polishing to clean the paint them wipe down with IPA to remove the base that was left by prime.


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

62mph said:


> Serious performance paint clenser. Awesome stuff!:thumb:


been using this lately and it can be a pain as it dries up very easily but does a very good job. You should also consider werkstat prime strong.


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

Prima Amigo


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

GSVHammer said:


> If you look on the Chemical Guys web site:
> 
> Wash - Clay- Glaze - Jetseal, should do the job:thumb:


Wash - Clay- Glaze - Jetseal - supernatual - v7 - v7 - v7 :thumb:

thats what I'd do as well as some one else I know who drives a Qashqai and is called Craig? Any ideas :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

this is the second thread ive read that has turned into a slanging match
i thought forums were about people exchanging views etc in a friendly helpfull manner
all of us have our own opinons but people asking for advice etc should not be confused with peoples own preferences for products etc

as for mirror finish not posting again

i for one will miss Steve ive had nothing but help and advice from a long term member,who must know what hes on about because he earns his living from detailing,so he must be something correct with his work etc as he keeps having customers through the door

i have no affiliation etc to mirror finish


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

After correcting a candy white caddy tdi I used fk215 AIO by hand before 2x coats of fk1000p WOW. Two weeks later when needed attention I used fk425 qd as a top up the results are outstanding slick clinical finish .


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

The one I keep coming back to time after time is Klasse AIO. Easy to use, good cleaning power and excellent finish that is a great base for for anything that follows.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

/The IPA wipe down is done to ensure there are no oils and fillers left on the surface prior to the application of a paint protection, this ensures that all surface scratches have been removed by the poishing process (what you see is what you get)

A paint cleaner can be used instead of a polish if the paint surface condition (i.e. lack of scratches) and to ensure a pristine surface before the application of a wax.

Paint cleaners vary in their formulation; chemical or abrasive cleaning, some leave a surface protection (like Klasse AIO) and some don't


----------

